# Drywall ( Durock) and OSB (Oriented Strand Board)- Do Drywallers install both ????



## A-DRYWALL-GIRL (Sep 25, 2021)

Good morning all, I am wetting my feet in the commercial trade of drywalling and I have some plans that call for 0-3' to be durock, and 3'- above to be OSB. I wanted to know if the drywall trade bids for the OSB as well, or if I should only do the Durock, and another trade comes in to do the OSB?? the plans specs also call for OSB and Durock on top for bathroom area ( this is for walls not floor). Hope I can get some assistance ! thanks in advance!


----------

